# auto tranny leak



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

I recently removed the transmission pan gasket on my '94 Altima and changed the filter, cleaned the pan, etc. There were no metal chips or filings in the pan, just a light gray pasty substance on the magnet. OK so far. After replacing the pan using a new NAPA rubber gasket I refilled the fluid and thought I was done with that messy job.

Not so, a few hours later I noticed a small but growing red spot under the rear of the tranny pan. It seemed to be fluid seeping out around the gasket and accumulating at the rear. I re-torqued the bolts to 12 lbs as explained in the instruction sheet that came with the filter kit, but still had the leak. Next I removed the pan and spread a thin layer of RTV silicone sealant on both sides of the gasket and re-installed the pan. 2 days and about 10 miles later there was still no sign of a leak, but after driving it about 50 miles yesterday I noticed another small red spot on the driveway, I placed a newspaper under the tranny, and by this morning the spot is about the size of a half dollar coin. 

Obviously the leak is minor, but it is aggravating to me that I can't seem to eliminate it. What am I doing wrong, and what should I be doing? I have been changing tranny filters on several different makes of cars for the last 20+ years and have never had this problem before. Could it be the rubber gasket? The OE gasket was fiber and every pan gasket I have ever installed was fiber. NAPA should know the best material to use, but I am beginning to wonder about that rubber gasket.


----------

